# Hi From Canada!



## PurpleAnonymous

Hello!

I've been doing some research about getting a cockapoo pup. This forum has been a great resource!

I live in British Columbia, Canada and it seems there are not many cockapoo breeders here. The closest ones I've found online are about a 7-hour drive down to the States.

Are there any Canadian cockapoo owners here that know of any reputable breeders?

I'd appreciate any advice!

Thanks!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Hi Peter, Mo (Amanda) is in Ontario, sure she'll be in touch.
Happy Thanksgiving :canada:


----------



## lady amanda

CANADA!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Yes I am in Ontario.....We are low on breeders too...I have a 5 hour jorney to the closest ones. well ones that are reputable anyways.

There are not many Canadians on here so please excuse my massive excitement....Kel is Canadian too...closer to you...I think Alberta...but I could be incorrect.

Welcome! I am affraid I can't offer any advice as to breeders out in B.C.....What part are you from?


----------



## caradunne

How exciting, more Canadian friends.


----------



## PurpleAnonymous

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!

Amanda, I'm from Vancouver (rain city). I was pretty excited myself, when I found this forum!

I've been looking on classified sites like Kijiji and eBay for listings. Some of them look more legitimate than others, but there's no real way of telling until I visit with them.


----------



## lady amanda

OMG! your pic blinks! it totally just freaked me out! hahahah.
I think visiting, without getting to attached, which is so hard to do, is the best...I found Lady on Kijiji....I didn't go about getting her in any way that you should....I however lucked out big time as I think she is perfect...not bias at all.
I have friends in Kelowna and Vancouver. I hear it is great tho I have never gotten out west. 

What kind of Cockapoo are you looking for?


----------



## Donnag

Hi Peter, welcome to ILMC, I'm sure you'll love it so much that you'll be addicted like a lot of us!
I've got friends that moved from England to Vancouver a couple of years ago so we are hoping to get over there soon.
Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## PurpleAnonymous

Lol, yes, my pic blinks.

Vancouver is pretty nice in the Spring/Summer time, but otherwise we get way too much rain! haha. Where in Ontario are you from?

I haven't been to the east very much. I was in Montreal last year for a visit. I loved it, even though I don't speak a lick of French.

My friend had an American cocker spaniel, who was just adorable! But boy do they shed.

Ideally, I'd like an American cocker spaniel crossed with a mini, since they're supposed to be more "calm" than working cockers. But it's not a requirement.

What kinda of cockapoo is Lady?

Donna, how are your friends liking Vancouver? Vancouver is quite lovely in the Spring/Summer time. You should definitely come visit!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hello Peter from the other side of the pond... :welcome: to ILMC


----------



## Kel

Welcome, Peter  Lucky you, living in BC.

Wish I could help but I also found my dog on kijiji.ca and I didn't do near enough research on it all . The breeder actually brought all the puppies to our house, so how could we resist? 

I hope your wait for the right puppy isn't too long.


----------



## PurpleAnonymous

Thanks, Claire!

Kel, yeah I've been on Kijiji almost everyday. Have seen a couple of cockapoo pups, but they get snatched up so fast!


----------



## Missgvus

Hi Peter and welcome to ILMC.
Its so exciting to search for puppies, good luck with it and I hope you find your special little boy/girl(?) very soon x


----------



## lady amanda

Lady is an American crosssed with a mini...she is smaller as she is 14 pounds fully grown.
she is perfect for me.

I live in Whitby Ontario...lol, smaller city. I am born and raised from Ottawa tho....I know you have heard of that one.


----------



## Hannie0502

Hello everyone 
I came across this post while googling info about cockapoo. We are in Vancouver BC and have been wanting to have a cockapoo join our family of 4. Ideally my husband and I would really like to be able to meet the parent and puppies in person. Does anyone have any suggestion? Thank you in advance!


----------

